

A Review of Dash, the API documentation browser and code snippet manager - samullen
http://www.samuelmullen.com/2014/11/app_review-dash

======
darrencauthon
You know, I've heard of Dash and my knee-jerk reaction has always been, "Eh,
I'm ok lookin' stuff up."

But you know... maybe I'm not. I just installed it, and I'm going to give it a
try.

